# Ipad mini lent avec wifi



## val83 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J ai un ipad mini et pour la premiere fois depuis que je l ai ( plus de 2 mois d utilisation) je capte un reseau wifi (dont j ai la cle) de maniere tres lente. Pouvez vous m expliquer prq? Peut etre dois je parametrer qqch de maniere differente?
Le reseau fonctionne tres bien sur ordinateur donc il devrait fonctionne sur mon ipad??
Merci par avance pour votre aide,
Valerie


----------



## Dante059 (3 Avril 2013)

Moi perso je dirais que la puce WiFi d'un iPad est moins puissante que celle d'un ordinateur (fixe ou portable).


----------



## Lauange (3 Avril 2013)

redémarre le tout (box et ipad).


----------

